# Tim Grounds Triple Crown For Sale



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Tim Grounds Triple Crown Goose call that I bought last season that i'm wanting to sell. There is nothing wrong with it. The only reason i'm selling it is because i don't use it.

$150 OBO

Chris 801-661-0331


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sold


----------

